# how many kills have you made with a catapult?



## robinflavin (Feb 7, 2013)

*how many kills have you made with a catapult?*​
0728.00%1-3520.00%4-600.00%7-914.00%10-1228.00%13-1514.00%16-2000.00%21-2500.00%26-3000.00%30+624.00%i have no idea312.00%


----------



## robinflavin (Feb 7, 2013)

hello everyone,

I am relatively new to catapult hunting and I was wondering how much game you all have taken with a catapult.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The more important question is.. how many times did you fill the pot with a catapult. but I understand where your coming from with this question I just started shooting last fall and didn't become "accurate" with a slingshot till recently. My first kill was a woodpecker, I didn't think I would hit it, it was a headshot through, and through from about 25 yards. my dog caught it and brought it back for me and I cooked it for him. It's worthwhile to practice as much as you can. don't worry how many other people had. just think of how much you can get with practice.


----------



## robinflavin (Feb 7, 2013)

Nicholson said:


> The more important question is.. how many times did you fill the pot with a catapult. but I understand where your coming from with this question I just started shooting last fall and didn't become "accurate" with a slingshot till recently. My first kill was a woodpecker, I didn't think I would hit it, it was a headshot through, and through from about 25 yards. my dog caught it and brought it back for me and I cooked it for him. It's worthwhile to practice as much as you can. don't worry how many other people had. just think of how much you can get with practice.


I am a fairly decent shot. I have had two kills and i ate both of them. And I'm not ''worried about how many other people have had'' i was just wondering


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

robinflavin said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> I am relatively new to catapult hunting and I was wondering how much game you all have taken with a catapult.


About 30+ kills. I mainly focus on pest birds such as Feral pigeon, Indian Myna bird and Starlings. Have yet to take a rabbit though. I've only got into slingshot hunting about the past, say 9 months. In this time I wasn't comfortable enough to take a rabbit only because I strive for clean kills and was still working up accuracy. And now I can't get away due to Covid-19 quarantine. But when I do get away I'll be sure to go get a rabbit with the catty


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Got one squirrel and one rabbit under my Scout Lts belt.


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

Two grasshoppers and one big angry orenge potter wasp.

Im very much new to slinging (as an adult anyway) and im not very accurate yet, as far as hunting goes, im only interested in hunting bugs, anyone else hunt bugs?


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

One squirrel with ⁷/¹⁶" steel and one squirrel with my cold steel Blowgun.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Pulled off 25 yard shot on a crow in a branch. Dropped like I hit it with a 12ga instead of 1/2" clay. I did not eat it or feed it to the dog.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Hundreds over the years, lots of pigeons, doves, quail and 2 grouse, then a countless number of fish with my underwater slingshot... or my spear gun as it's better known.


----------



## Ger2020 (Apr 27, 2020)

when I got into slingshots in 2018/19 I had a great season living near the boundary of a pheasant shooting estate. I had 40 pheasants that autumn with my catapult and some mighty fine eating. Since the covid pandemic the shoot has been off and not a single pheasant to be seen. I've been limited to the odd woodpigeon or duck.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

A crap load


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Pee_Drizzle said:


> Two grasshoppers and one big angry orenge potter wasp.
> Im very much new to slinging (as an adult anyway) and im not very accurate yet, as far as hunting goes, im only interested in hunting bugs, anyone else hunt bugs?


 Hi, I only shoot bugs, the 17 year cicadas are here, and My dogs love them!! I get alot of shots when they are in the air!!, Also Dragon flies, hard to shoot!


----------



## Maniac (May 28, 2021)

Over the decades I have lost count of the number of pest birds, squirrels, vermin, grouse, frogs, porcupine, skunk and Raccoons. Rocks, 3/8" and 1/2" steel were used for most, but the .44 cal lead balls were used for the Raccoons. Slingshots used were Marksman starship with Crosman Bluebands (I miss those!) and an unbraced model, Barnett Cobra, Saunders SR-7, Trumark models, WS-1, S9, Wham-O with latex and gum rubber and a Milligan with Gum Rubber.


----------



## NattyByNature (Feb 24, 2021)

Including birds? Well into the two thousand range, not including, likely in the 500-600 range. Dove and pigeon are pretty much daily game for me, squirrels and rabbits are a few a week


----------

